# Mister or Miss Bubbles?



## TelevisionBox (Mar 3, 2011)

I am very confused right now of what gender my betta fish is! He/she is currently very sick right now, and saught help in the help forum. Everyone was very helpful! Thank you everyone! However, everyone is saying my betta fish is a male, not a female like I thought. I got him/her about 3 months ago.


Him/her being healthy.









Him/her being a sad sick betta fish. Notice the white dot underneath the body.









So what do you think?


----------



## peachesxo (Jan 20, 2011)

It's a boy!!

Female bettas look like this (with no fin rot..)








(Pic belongs to FleetFish, found it in another thread so i could give you an example)


----------



## denaliwind (Feb 27, 2011)

Here's a picture of a female crowntail, maybe it will help. >.<;
Sorry he/she is not doing so well right now.  I hope 'it' gets better soon!!
_
(not my image, segrestfarms.com)_


----------



## ChelseaK (Oct 23, 2010)

I agree, my female crowntails' fins are not as long as yours (even with the fin rot)


----------



## denaliwind (Feb 27, 2011)

Here's a male crowntail plakat (short fin), although your little one seemed to have fins that were still longer than this guys. I'm leaning towards your little one being a guy... but I'm bad with these things and don't have enough experience with females to confidently know the difference. XD


----------



## Abby (Jan 13, 2011)

Does your fish Flare up and show a beard? is it round in the tummy? need better pics really


----------



## Arashi Takamine (Mar 3, 2011)

It's a man!


----------



## Abby (Jan 13, 2011)

theres a good size belly there, how old is fish?


----------



## TelevisionBox (Mar 3, 2011)

@Abby - What do you mean by a beard... google isn't really telling me.  And, he/she does have a good sized belly... He or she, is just very sick right now. If you tell me what angle would be best to take a picture I'll take one for ya !


----------



## denaliwind (Feb 27, 2011)

TelevisionBox said:


> @Abby - What do you mean by a beard... google isn't really telling me.  And, he/she does have a good sized belly... He or she, is just very sick right now. If you tell me what angle would be best to take a picture I'll take one for ya !


When the males flare they get a full beard below their chin, like this http://webspace.ship.edu/gspaul/animal%20behavior/bettawebsite/DSC_0893.JPG

I hope your little guy/girl is doing better. <3


----------



## TelevisionBox (Mar 3, 2011)

Thanks denaliwind  I also found this picture which is currently helping me. I can't tell right now, if the fish has a beard currently. With the current state of the fish.... hovering near the top gasping for air. 

Definately has a a egg spot though.

So, it's offical, my fish is a hermaphrodite!


----------



## denaliwind (Feb 27, 2011)

Oh wow, what a fantastic picture! That helps me... I still get stumped, lol.


----------



## TelevisionBox (Mar 3, 2011)

I just found this great article, right on the forum! http://www.bettafish.com/showthread.php?t=34935 

My fish definately has a female flare as they call it... I have never seen a beard on the fishy. 

Apparently, it's common for a male fish to have a egg spot...?

Still thinking the fish is a hermaphrodite D:


----------



## denaliwind (Feb 27, 2011)

Ah good article. Lol, never thought a fish gender could be so confusing! I personally think your little one has the shape of a female, but I do not feel confident with that statement, lol...


----------

